# Low to High in Quality - Snowboard Brand names for Women



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

a few "good" brands are burton, nitro, rome, ride, palmer, capita, k2, gnu and flow (there's no real order in these brands, for the most part they all make good stuff, but even they can too make "cheap equipment") 

If you really want a great deal, cheap snowboards at SierraSnowboard.com still has their half price on 2007 burton boards deal going once ya get to the wesite just click the deals tab and check out the amazing savings, some boards Would reccomend from that site for you are the Ride solace womens, the palmer touch womens or the B by burton alpha womens, all ov these can be found on the deals page and they are all under $250 through this sale. but ask around to find whats right for you. and hurry the deals end when they run out of stock!!!

some brands I would stay away from are: lamar, 5150, and these next two are just brands I personally don't like: Rossignol and Salomon because I think they are more ski oriented, sure they make some good boards but I'll let someone with some more experience with them tell you about them if they feel so inclined


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Add never summer to the good brand list


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

and dont forget lib (not sure if they make womens boards though.)


----------

